# Ghost children



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Any kind of DVD Projector, plus a DVD of the ghost children.

Like these:

http://www.ebay.com/sch/Home-Theater-Projectors-/22610/i.html


----------



## moosecat (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## foolishmortal42 (Sep 5, 2010)

The haunter that used the ghost children is the famous Davis Graveyard. They have some shots on their website if that is helpful.


----------



## moosecat (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks foolish mortal. I'll check it out.


----------

